# Skyline MAF Help



## steveburke (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi guys

I have a r33 gtr and it had 2 gtst mafs installed but one was stolen off the car.
looking at the one still on the car, its a green label (22680 02u00 a36-000 j60)
it only has 4 pins and the connector is 5 pin with only 4 wires.
my question is, 
does it matter if the new one i get has 4 or 5 pin?
Why are some 4 pin and others 5 pin?

thanks
Steve


----------



## udrpsr32 (Oct 3, 2018)

Hey, I just purchased Z32 MAFs and the adapter from Wireing Specialties on my R32 and will be installing this weekend. i think it doesn't matter because the 4 pin goes to the 5 pin on the adapter.


----------

